# Nikon Z 105 2.8 S shots, nothing too serious.



## TATTRAT (Dec 19, 2021)

Watch:






Berries:





Gumball:





Berries 2:




[/url]Berries by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice set. The watch is very interesting with all the parts but the berries have me salivating.


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Very nice set! I particularly like the watch gears.


----------

